# guinea pigs and cats and another question



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

I have 2 indoor GP's - they used to live in the garden and totally hated it! They wouldn't walk around on the grass, were terrified of noises and hid all the time. They have a really big indoor cage in my kitchen and are very chatty, we try to handle them most days. 

Anyway, they are used to cats when I stayed with my mum for a few months, she has 2 and they would all tolerate each other with no prodding, but my kitten is totally obsessed with them. She doesn't get her claws out to them, but she is constantly poking them with her paw. One GP does not like her at all, and will go to her bed. The other GP will sniff through the bars and sort of squeak, but she doesn't run away. I sort of wondered whether there was a good way to introduce them to each other in a good way, or is it just too tempting and will the kitten hurt them? I really dont want to terrify the poor GP's it would not be fair! She isn't an aggressive cat, she is just completely facinated by them of course! 

The other thing is, the fresh food I give the GP's. I buy spring greens and all sorts of green foods - kale etc etc. BUT they will leave it, and continue to squeak and squeak and squeak at me. If I ever ever get a cucumber out of the fridge (kids eat tons of it) they both go mental! So they end up eating tons of bleeding cucumbers. But this isn't really very nutitional is it? Or shall I just give them what makes them happy!!


----------



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey,
With regards to introducing the GP's to your cat - I personally wouldn't recomend it, I lost 1 of mine to my dog - we introduced her really slowly and she seemed fine with them, but one day when we got one out of the cage she just went for him :frown: so in my opinion it really isn't worth the risk!!

On the food aspect - my GP's were very very fussy and easily got bored of food so we had to chop and change all the time, but like yours one of their faves was cucumber!!! We used to give them a little bit with the rest of the veg and ignore thei squeaking for more - they soon realised they had to eat what we gave them, lol!!!

xXx


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

Thanks! 
Today I gave them some carrots because I had run out of everything else, and just put up with the squeaking until they ate them!

I need to google safe foods for GP's really, as I researched it when I first got them but now walk round the shop and am unsure whats best for them


----------



## PetsRUs (Oct 4, 2010)

I would not recommend Cats and Gp's. I always buy my rodents such as my hamsters and Guinea Pigs at the same time as when I buy Dogs and Cats. Mine have always got on well, apart from one time when one of my cats attempted to break the cage, apart from that. All fine.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have no cats so cant answer that. But I feed mine on lots of veg mainly and a little apple/pear also. I give them carrots, cabbage, sweetheart cabbage, cucumber etc. These are their favs. xx


----------

